# My 2 Assault rigs w\pics!!!



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

ok so i swapped out my marzocchi z1 xfly for a shock with no name or logos on it whatsoever until i get it rebuilt, installed a new seat and popped a tube running over a staple (on a trail!! wtf!!) so now that my tube is semi flat (holds air for a half hour) i decided to post some pics of my surlyy instigator and my old powerlite p-51 race frame. the sprocket is a profile racing 44t and thew crank is a primo powerbite (i think) the pics speak for themselves... i think idk....








My old Marzocchi X fly. needs repairs!!






the bike repair center!!


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

does any body have any idea if itll be worth getting my X Fly rebuilt? i want to keep the fork, but it flexes so badly and there are so many better ones out there. for example im riding no name shocks right now, i think theyre rock shox judy's not sure, and they have alot of (i dont know how to describe it) rub?? on the seals. it makes them feel like they stick or something, the travel isnt smooth, but overall i like them better becasue theyre firm and easier to adjust. i just think that i need a new fork if my marzocchi one starting to be to the point where i prefer a way crappier fork. suggestions are welcome, and i know i talked to someone about this before and ive unoffically settled with the Marzocchi Z.1 Freeride but would like some other opinions. maybe a pike...?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, I have no clue about that frames geometry, but if you did go with something such as a pike, you would have the extra bonus of the travel adjustability to dial in your head angle, and to adjust it for what terrain you are hitting. That said, I'd throw a 50mm stem on that ride, with the fork, and you'd be set to jet! I think it would completely transform that bike, and you'd be wondering like, what the hell was I doing before?
I think the term you were looking for about your current fork is "stiction" but, the terms, noodle, pogo-stick, or tweezers come to mind as well, haha... but whatever get's you going.

and what's with the toolbench pic? is it like a where's waldo think? what are we looking for?


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

the tool bench has all i need. ^_^ regardless of whether or not i can find it.... and about the frame. if i got a long travel fork i would run a 24 inch up front to try to bring the head tube angle back to a normal range. btw, surly suggests a 100-130mm fork so 150 with a 24 is right in that area

try to find the blackburn bike pump!!! i know where it is, do u??


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

24" in the front and 26" in the back? hmmm, ahem, that's a new one, since the schwinn stingray. Might be pretty sweet actually, haha...  you already have a pretty eccentric bike there. but seriously, keep them as they are. That's why I was saying, with an adjustable travel fork, you can keep it leveled at like 100-110 or whatever feels comfortable for normal use, then just raise it up for steeps or drops. :thumbsup: I'd get a pike waaaay before the z1fr though. and right around now, the prices on them are dropping, so they shouldn't cost you an arm and a leg, esp. if you buy used.
btw- those aren't primo powerbite cranks, those appear to be tubular chromoly, not aluminum.


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

any idea what the cranks are then? i bought top of the line for that bike in 99 they had taiwanese instructions if that helps... lol

ok ill stick to the pike. is there any air in that mix? i really dont like air. my x fly is air and its all issues. once the seals go the fork is useless. like the problem im having !!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Instigator said:


> any idea what the cranks are then? i bought top of the line for that bike in 99 they had taiwanese instructions if that helps... lol
> 
> ok ill stick to the pike. is there any air in that mix? i really dont like air. my x fly is air and its all issues. once the seals go the fork is useless. like the problem im having !!


you know... I'd have to take a look at the crank spindle to have a better idea... and I can't see the arms that well in the pic. from 99'... hmm. if they are 48 spline, could be profiles, like your sprocket. but, taiwanese instructions. don't know, but generally, the 3-piece chromo cranks like that are bombproof. still a proven design today with a few innovations and bb standards updates.

as for the RS pike, do a search, between just here, and the DH/FR forum, there will be books upon books written on the fork. or pm XSL_WiLL, he has a pike and the susp. knowledge to back it up or answer any questions you might have. The pike does come in a coil or air version. Sounds like the coil u-turn is your ticket... I believe the pike 426, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

they are 48 and i think they are profiles, i bought them in a bundle. and they are bomb proof. they can hold all 280# of me down some stairs so i think theyre tanks. unlike my crappy xt's.....


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have a RS Pike. I wish I would have gotten Air U Turn...


I have the 426 Coil U Turn though and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Profiles usually have Profile Racing stamped on the side.

Pike is the way to go. Big boys will need the x-firm spring for sure (30 bucks). The Air is much more tuneable, especially for bigger riders. Air springs and seals have come a LONG way since your z1. Good stuff. I wouldn't mind having an air-sprung Pike just to lose a bit more weight off my hardtail.

XT cranks are actually pretty decent. They aren't exactly designed for urban abuse though. I've got Saints. Amazing cranks.


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> XT cranks are actually pretty decent. They aren't exactly designed for urban abuse though. I've got Saints. Amazing cranks.


according to shiamano they also arent decent for riding over logs, i gave them a BS story i bent my crank riding over a log and they still wont replace it for me! my fault for buying them for street riding but i thought theyd be better than my LX's. i think theyre worse to be honest. My LX's didnt bend, just snapped. 

BTW, which spokes are good for bilding up a strong wheel? they all look the same to me.....


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Interesting looking bike you got there, I want to see that idea of a 24" front wheel of yours come to life!


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

i do too, any ideas where i can score a cheap 24 inch front wheel with 20mm thru axle?


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

never mind, universal cycles i did a custo build for $147 sounds cheap to me! Halo assault rims, dnr hub, champion spokes and brass nipples. (lol nipples)


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Now can we see?


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

not really, i have to order and get money first. im pricing everything out so i know how much money to put to the side.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

atomlab General Issue GI Dirt front wheel. comes in either 24 or 26, 20mm thru axle hub, or 10mm bolt on axle. and can be used with disc brakes or rim brakes.
I run the GI dirt 24" with 20mm on the front of my bike (with no brake), and a custom built 24" atomlab/eastern in the back (with disc)
ride-thisdotcom has the front wheels available for like $130 I think, and their shipping is not too bad. They also have pre-built Halo Tornado wheels available for cheap as well. I usually push hand-built wheels, but this atomlab wheel surprised me, but I'm not sure who built it, it's nice and stout though. check it out. have you decided on a fork yet? Pike or what?


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

im pretty sure its gonna be the pike, although im still looking around to find a site that has it cheap. i was also looking at the recon 351 u turn, seems to be about the same thing just with a QR front axle.


----------

